# Man Stabbed For Photo Bombing!



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Who says a little innocent photo bombing isn't dangerous!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...tabs-photo-bomb-south-carolina_n_1555679.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seems like an excessive response to a little walk-by, doesn't it?:jol:


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I was hoping to see the picture


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Tis so fun to do though. :evil:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How rude!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

hey! i mean, maybe it's extreme but come on! it's not like he could have just taken another picture right? i mean, it's not as if we have magical cameras that have almost unlimited memory space to hold as many pictures as we want, and of course there's no "delete" option. That guy ruined a once in a life time picture taking opportunity!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, heavy sarcasm, GC


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, heavy sarcasm, GC


 :smilevil:


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, to be fair, they _could_ have been using a film camera.


----------

